# Heading Out For The Weekend



## moosco (Feb 8, 2006)

Camping this weekend at Pacific Beach. Can't miss a razor clam weekend.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Have a good time moosco









Don


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Fed Ex me about 100 clams......love them steamed!!!!

Have a great trip

Gary


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

We are heading to Oregon for our summer vacation and I spent some time reading up on the clams there other night. I'd be very interested in your notes and tips!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

moosco,

I was trying to think of something very smart-alecky, but thought I'd better just clam up!









Have a good time!

Mark


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I like clams too. Mainly the kind that have pictures of Presidents on them









Have a great weekend, sounds like fun.


----------



## mejslice (Dec 4, 2003)

moosco said:


> Camping this weekend at Pacific Beach. Can't miss a razor clam weekend.
> [snapback]83366[/snapback]​


never tried clamming before but am interested. What to look for and what is needed. Thanks Mike


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

mejslice said:


> moosco said:
> 
> 
> > Camping this weekend at Pacific Beach. Can't miss a razor clam weekend.
> ...


From my experience, all that is needed is a warm bowl of melted butter, and a cold beer!









Bon Appe'tit
Doug


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

We could have an entire thread based upon things that go well with melted butter and beer!


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

California Jim said:


> I like clams too. Mainly the kind that have pictures of Presidents on them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think these have to be my favorite kinda clams too. Don't mind at all that the clams are green


----------

